# Spur Of The Moment Herb Basket



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Today I was working in the garden and just before sundown I decided to bring in a load of basil but didn't want to go into the house and and waste those last few minutes of daylight. So... laying against my shed next to the basil plot was a leftover section of welded fence wire I had pitched there when I was making tomato cages and decided to bend it and use it as a basket to hold the basil.

I liked it so much I think I'm going to add nylon straps and keep it just for gathering herbs, greens and other light loads of produce.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Now that's a nifty and thrifty idea, and if you need to wash anything off it can drain with no fuss. Neat .....and cheap.


----------

